# Colorado for first time visitor



## uop1497 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi,

Can someone please give me some inputs about Colorado. What city I should choose to for first time visitor. We love nature scenery and like to do sightseeing. If we choose Avon as our base, will it work to explore other cities near by. 

Currently I am checking The Christie Lodge (in Avon) for our trip in May 2015. If you have stay here before, please share your inputs.

Thank you


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 8, 2014)

No, you couldn't pay me to stay at Christie Lodge.  

I would look at the Sheraton resorts instead, if you are exchanging into a resort.  Or you might want to consider Breckenridge, Frisco, or the nearby areas there along I-70.  If you can get Estes Park, I highly recommend it for the town and the area.


----------



## Robert D (Jul 8, 2014)

I've not been to Colorado in May and think it might be a little too early to visit.  If you're not going to ski (which you can't do in May), I'd suggest going to Estes Park during the summer.  If you like nature, you can't beat Rocky Mountain National Park but I think mid May is too early to go - July and August are the peak times.  I think September or early Oct is also a great time to go and the crowds will be a lot smaller then.

I agree with Cindy about Christie Lodge, it's probably the last place I'd stay in the Vail Valley.  The Sheraton Mountain Vista and Lakeside Terrace in Avon are both very nice and you should be able to find good deals that time of the year.  I also like the Marriott Streamside (Evergreen or Douglas buildings) in Vail.  I prefer Vail to Avon.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 9, 2014)

We really enjoy Breckenridge and now go there yearly. There are several resorts there and May/June shouldn't be a problem. Estes Park is great and a good choice but  there are fewer resorts and might be a little more difficult to trade into. 

One thing to consider is altitude. Breckenridge is about 9,000 ft and, if I'm not mistaken, one resort, Grand Lodge on Peak 7, sits above 10,000 ft 

I have several pics on several albums from resorts in Breckenridge as well as photos of the town. I've posted direct links to those albums below. All are interval international resorts except for Valdoro Mountain, which is a HGVC resort that trades with RCI. 

I agree that May is a little early in the season. Many trails might not be open and rivers might be to high for rafting. I don't think Trail Ridge Rd in Rocky Mountain National Park will be open until after Memorial Day at the earliest. If I was going to go in May I'd probably go as late in the month as possible. On the other hand restaurants in Breck often offer some fantastic deals in off season. We were there in early October (Valdoro Mountain Stay) and found the lack of crowded streets great and enjoyed dining at restaurants we hadn't previously considered. 

Here's some of the Colorado pics direct links:
Grand Lodge on Peak 7 2013 http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Trave...-Sept/31506353_n3cMP3#!i=2774825477&k=6FvBF67

Valdoro Mountain Lodge 2012 http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Trave...e-Oct/23827612_ThfXLB#!i=2148810466&k=ssmDTHv

Grand Timber Lodge 2012 http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Trave...Lodge/22475850_JNtMJH#!i=1927866276&k=cTLSHmj

Marriott's Mountain Valley Lodge 2012 http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Trave...alley/22475845_rxqmxx#!i=1920722218&k=KBTr8zP


Historic Crags Lodge 2012 http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Trave...-Head/22475826_Z6F34c#!i=1881796243&k=fRVkjXs

Marriott's Mountain Valley Lodge 2010 http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Trave...-Lodge/13499915_kdKkzn#!i=983372457&k=mH4ZGgM

Grand Lodge on Peak 7 2011 http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Trave...eak-7/19055776_QcpPzS#!i=1492688070&k=hwF8K5w

Estes Park/Rocky Mountain National Park  http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Trave...ntain/24464152_jhF3x7#!i=1995973305&k=tDvd3wP

Breckenridge http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Travel/Breckenridge-CO/19055789_7288sd#!i=1482030981&k=7gfBZsv


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 9, 2014)

Doug's post is spot-on.  Yes, May is before the traditional tourist season, but there is still plenty of beauty and things to do.  And that *does *include skiing -- Arapahoe Basin is open into June, typically.

Estes Park would probably be my first choice that time of year.  Elevation is lower than Breckenridge so more likely for warmer weather.  It is true that the Trail Ridge Road is not open all the way to the top until Memorial Day weekend, but a good portion of Rocky Mountain National Park is accessible year round.  In May, the wildlife is abundant in the lower areas with lots of newborns, etc.  The crowds will be non-existent so you won't have gobs of people as you do in July/August.  Plus, *prime wildfire season is July/August* and a wildfire nearby can ruin a vacation.

I think May is a good time to come visit.

Kurt


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 9, 2014)

I am biased since I live there during ski season but consider Steamboat Springs. It's the lowest mountain town (7000' at the base) and lots to do during summer, including hiking, tubing thru town on the Yampa River, an Alpine slide, mountain biking on the ski mountain, rodeos, concerts, beer and wine festivals, Etc.

It's also about 1:30 hour drive to Summit County where Breckenridge and other areas are located. 

Cheers


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 9, 2014)

Sometime I will have to go to Steamboat Springs.  I admit to never being there, and I have lived in Colorado all of my 59 years.  We always stop at Granby and go to Estes Park from there, but we also don't stay in Colorado overnight anymore.  

Our daughter-in-law works for Wells Fargo as an auditor, and she goes to Steamboat regularly.  She says it's a long drive from Denver.  Might be a fun drive this summer.


----------



## uop1497 (Jul 9, 2014)

I am in the planning state. Therefore, I can make changes.
Please advise which city I should choose for first time visitor and why?

I read a lot information about Thing to do in tripadvisor, but unable to choose which city will be best for first time visitor.


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 9, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Sometime I will have to go to Steamboat Springs.
> 
> Our daughter-in-law works for Wells Fargo as an auditor, and she goes to Steamboat regularly.  She says it's a long drive from Denver.  Might be a fun drive this summer.



Depending on where you start from, it's around a 3 hour drive provided you don't get stuck in Winter in a mess around the Eisehower Tunnel on weekends or Rabbitt Ears pass is closed. 

In Summer, it's usually a breeze. You can also go via Winter Park.

Cheers


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 9, 2014)

In the years we lived in Colorado, Breckenridge and Steamboat were our favorites.  We've been out of the state about 10 years (and I miss it), but those are mountain locations I still go back to.


----------



## lizap (Jul 10, 2014)

We love Breckenridge too, but as someone else pointed out, the elevation there can be a problem for some people..


QUOTE=PStreet1;1646808]In the years we lived in Colorado, Breckenridge and Steamboat were our favorites.  We've been out of the state about 10 years (and I miss it), but those are mountain locations I still go back to.[/QUOTE]


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 10, 2014)

Another area that no one has mentioned yet is southwest Colorado, especially Durango.  It is another very beautiful Colorado area.  There is a Wyndham resort there, I don't know about any other timeshares.  Durango would give you access to the Durango-Silverton narrow gauge railroad, Mesa Verde National Park, Four Corners, etc. 

Also, when you say which city should I choose it is a little misleading.  I wouldn't consider any of the mountain towns that have been mentioned cities.  They are all fairly small, maybe population 10,000 at the most, many much smaller.  When you say Colorado cities I think of Denver, Colorado Springs, Ft Collins, etc., all along the front range, and possibly Grand Junction on the west slope.


----------



## colovaca (Jul 10, 2014)

As others advise, May is late for skiing and early for summer in the mountain towns.  If you are timesharing in lieu of camping, by all means go to Estes Park.   In my opinion it it gorgeous all day every day.  There are several hikes I could go on repeatedly and undoubtedly many I don't have experience on.

If you want to explore restaurants and night life, the I 70 corridor offers more action but mid-June or later is safer.  In the summer, Vail or Breck offer "resort" amenities and proximity to historic mining towns, hiking, biking, horseback riding, water sports.  4th of July is a blast from the past in many areas and at about 9-10,000 feet the wildflowers peak.

Since you will drive to many attractions or activities, I don't see a big difference between towns along I 70.  If you don't want to have a car, you might want to stay in vail or beaver creek.

Steamboat is smaller than the I 70 cluster, but is also offers activities to fill a week or a week/year.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 11, 2014)

The first time we vacationed in CO we went to Breckenridge. Lot's of resorts with units built on Winter demand so, not to difficult of an exchange. Nice town, good restaurants, lots of activities in the summer and within driving distance of several attractions. 

The big drawback is the elevation. Educate yourself on altitude sickness and, if you have any chronic health issues you might want to check with your doctor before confirming a reservation.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 11, 2014)

*Summit County: Frisco, Breck, etc.*

I lived in Summit County for about 13 years until health considerations forced me to move to Denver about 6 years ago.

Early May coming off mud season, so quiet and can get a great deal  at  several TSs. Most restaurants offer bargains  as just locals and have to pay rent. Just grab a Summit Daily news. I love Historic Mint for casual and Hearthstone for elegant French.

Depending on season there are bar-b-que cook offs, golfing, mine tours , railroad, water rafting, Corvette car show, ice carvings, Oktoberfest, ride ski lift to top and have nice dinner with knock out views, fire works, boating on Lake Dillon, ATV and Jeep tours, maybe hot air balloons, shooting range, tons of tourist shops, bike  trails,  occasional wayward Moose or bear,   etc., etc.

About a hour East is Balckhawk/Central City with gambling or it is about 45 minutes  West  from DIA.

Coors Brewery is just off I-70 about 15 minutes  from gambling.

Often can see buffalo herd  and big horn sheep  close to I-70 as well as deer!

Level IV hospital branch of St Anthony's  in Denver  if get altitude  sickness.

Leave Christie Lodge  for ski bums on tight budget.


----------



## gnorth16 (Jul 12, 2014)

If looking to go in May, Interval usually has great availability once the Hyatt's get deposited.  If that doesn't work, you could rent from a Hyatt owner since the point structure is very low and wouldn't cost very much.  There are so many nicer places to stay than Christie Lodge, but do think that Avon/Beaver Creek/Vail would be a good base, although a bit cooler temps.


----------



## cubigbird (Jul 12, 2014)

The posts above are good.  Month of May can still be chilly, it can snow,  and you are in between ski resort closures and summer activities.  If you want a "home base" to travel the state Breckenridge is going to be your best bet.  You have I-70 that can take you to Vail, Avon and Grand Junction, and roads north through Silverthorn that can take you north up to Steamboat.   Be ready to do a lot of driving.


----------

